# how do i use ink reducer



## restnhim1 (Feb 23, 2010)

how do i use ink reducer? im new to all this but a reducer was suggested and so i got some and there arent any instructions on how to use the stuff. any help would be great! thanks
brandon


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

very carefully. a little goes a long way. a few drops at a time and mix well then test for sheer. should be like melted cheese not taffy


----------



## Greatzky (Jan 28, 2009)

IF you are using Curable reducer I think you can use anywhere from 5-20% by volume of the original ink. 
When I use puffer ink or Curable Reducer I will use some type of scoop or measuring device to make sure that for every X scoops of ink I am putting in X amount of reducer.
If I wanted to use 10% I would put 10 scoops of my ink into a cup and only put 1 scoop of reducer in.

I'm not sure if the same applies to regular reducers as I've only used Curable reducer.


----------



## Clan Co (Mar 15, 2010)

Roger Jennings has a great video about inks called creating ideal ink. but there are two kinds of reducers so identify which before using a lot of supplies


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

if you are using only reducer, you should only use a maximum amount of 3-5% as it will destroy the balance of the plastisol and may no cure properly..if you are using a curable reducer, you can add any amount but adding to much will reduce the opacity of your plastisol..some recommends to only use an amount of 10-15% as further will greatly affect the opacity..


----------



## RichardGreaves (Nov 7, 2006)

I posted about this March 16, 2010.
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-inks/t111488.html#post657090


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Are ink reducers for plastisol inks only, or can i use them with water based inks as well, more particularly a high opacity water based white ink. (becomes very difficult in hot weather)


----------



## chard (Oct 14, 2008)

different types of inks (plastisol, waterbased, solvent) have their different kind of reducer..so use one intended for your inks..


----------

